# Elements of Magic: Revised -- free patch available!



## Morrus (Jun 14, 2004)

If you're one of the enlightened people who purchased a copy of EN Publishing's Elements of Magic: Revised, you'll be delighted to hear that there is now a free patch available for the PDF file. The patch adds hyperlinks/bookmarks and fixes a few small errors.

Enjoy!


----------



## Suldulin (Jun 15, 2004)

Thankye


----------



## Phaedrus (Jun 15, 2004)

First, thank you for the patch.

But any chance of a separate listing of the changes for those of us that already printed the initial release?  I'll print it again if I have to, but ink ain't free and I don't mind writing in the margins...


----------



## drow (Jun 15, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> If you're one of the enlightened people who purchased a copy of EN Publishing's Elements of Magic: Revised, you'll be delighted to hear that there is now a free patch available for the PDF file. The patch adds hyperlinks/bookmarks and fixes a few small errors.




is there any way for those of us who purchased EoMr but don't own a PC and can't run the patch .exe to get a patched copy of the PDF?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 15, 2004)

The errata that was updated in the patch is relatively minor.   It was mostly just adding embedded links and such.  But the text of the revision is in this thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=86695

As for sending out a patch to Mac users, I'm pretty sure that if you've purchased a book from RPGNow, you can download it again rather easily.  I'll make sure that Russ updated the file that's on sale, and once he has, you should just be able to download the updated version.


----------



## drow (Jun 15, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> As for sending out a patch to Mac users, I'm pretty sure that if you've purchased a book from RPGNow, you can download it again rather easily.  I'll make sure that Russ updated the file that's on sale, and once he has, you should just be able to download the updated version.



ah, most excellent.  thanks!


----------



## Vaxalon (Jul 14, 2004)

Will there be a patch for the black and white file?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 14, 2004)

We had no plans to release a patch for the black and white file.  There are, like, 2 actual text changes in the revision; most of it is putting in imbedded links.  If there's more interest, though, I can talk to our layout guy.  Right now I think he's more interested about starting work on Lyceian Arcana, though.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Jul 14, 2004)

Vaxalon said:
			
		

> Will there be a patch for the black and white file?



 The patch actually does make the text changes from the "Errata" thread in the black and white file (at least, it's supposed to), but it does not add hyperlinks or bookmarks. If you followed the directions in the readme file, you *should* have an updated B&W. One way to quickly check is to go to page 79 and see if the first lines say "element or creature type" (unpatched) or "element type" (patched).


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 14, 2004)

Marius Delphus said:
			
		

> The patch actually does make the text changes from the "Errata" thread in the black and white file (at least, it's supposed to), but it does not add hyperlinks or bookmarks. If you followed the directions in the readme file, you *should* have an updated B&W. One way to quickly check is to go to page 79 and see if the first lines say "element or creature type" (unpatched) or "element type" (patched).




Oh.  Apparently I need to pay more attention to what revisions we give out.  Oops.  Thanks for clearing that up.

In your sig, it says you worked on Management Material.  That's a great game.  I played it at Origins, and it was one of the highlights.  That's very cool.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Jul 14, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Oh. Apparently I need to pay more attention to what revisions we give out. Oops. Thanks for clearing that up.



 No problem. I'm fairly confident the patch does in fact work as intended if the directions are followed, it's just the readme is (in hindsight) a little vague about what changes are in fact made.

 [PLUG]


> In your sig, it says you worked on Management Material. That's a great game. I played it at Origins, and it was one of the highlights. That's very cool.



 Thanks! The game is the brainchild of one of my college buddies and me. He's since taken it and started a company (with more of our college buddies) that has made an actual publication out of the game, added the IT expansion, and created the upcoming Marriage version... all of which impresses me beyond words. I certainly want to see them do well with it, even if I'm not really involved at present. The whole "origin story" is on the Zipwhaa Web site (FAQ section, questions 3 and 4). 
 [/PLUG]


----------

